# case front audio connection problems



## suffolklad (May 30, 2007)

hi all anyone help me with an audio connection problem the case is a raidmax and motherboard is an asrock alivesata2_glan.these are what audio header pins are on motherboard pin 1 is mic2-_L ,pin 2 is mic 2_R ,pin 3 is out 2_R , pin 4 is j_sense, pin 5 is out 2_r above these are another four pins gnd , presence,mic ret and out _ret.On the case i have the following wires grnb , mic in which is red wire ,mic power orange wire, L out and L ret double connecter but goes on same white wire ,R out and R ret blue wire same as before double connecter but one blue wire to front . 
the gnd is easy and mic in goes to mic2_L BUT WHERE DOES THE MIC POWER GO AND THE L OUT L RET GO AND THE R OUT AND R RET . 

ANY HELP WELCOME THANKS


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, you can download the manual here...
http://www.asrock.com/mb/manual.asp?Model=ALiveSATA2-GLAN&s=

It should have pictures and instructions.


----------



## suffolklad (May 30, 2007)

ive got the manual but its not alot of help put it this way there is not many pages in english . just wondered if anyone had fitted asrock board before in a raid max case. any more help please


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, you've obviously downloaded the wrong manual. LoL.
It's the top download on that list. It's called the User Manual; I've just downloaded it and it's all English with a picture of the audio header and instructions on page 20.


----------



## suffolklad (May 30, 2007)

thats still no help the pdf manual download is the same as the manual i got with mb


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

1. High Definition Audio supports Jack Sensing, but the panel wire on the chassis must support HDA to function correctly.
Please follow the instruction in the manual and chassis manual to install your system.
2. If you use AC’97 audio panel, please install it to the front panel audio header as below:

A. Connect Mic_IN (MIC) to MIC2_L.
B. Connect Audio_R (RIN) to OUT2_R
C. Connect Audio_L (LIN) to OUT2_L.
D. Connect Ground (GND) to Ground (GND).

Note: MIC_RET and OUT_RET are for HD audio panel only.
You don’t need to connect them for AC’97 audio panel.

Now, enter BIOS Setup. Enter Advanced Settings, and then select Chipset Configuration. Set the Front Panel Control option from [Auto] to [Enabled].

Now, enter Windows system. Click the icon on the lower right hand taskbar to enter Realtek HD Audio Manager. Click “Audio I/O”, select “Connector Settings”, choose DISABLE front panel jack detection”, and save the change by clicking “OK”.


----------



## suffolklad (May 30, 2007)

so dont i need the mic power ? and i take it the L out wire form case goes on the L out . and the R out case wire goes on the R out header, as i have no R in and L in wires. if only raid max gave you a case manual too


----------

